# Litespeed classic 1995



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

What a sweet ride, recently built up a 1995 classic frame with ultegra 6700 and love it, I find myself going for this ride over my cannondale supersix dura ace! :thumbsup:

I have one lousy pic I'll try to post, I have a new factory sticker set I'm going to put on as soon as I get the old off , I'm thinking of warming the stickers up with a hair dryer and using goo gone and a plastic putty knife to scrap off, is there a better/easier way or is this method pretty much it?


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

Acetone (nail polish remover) will work. Wet a towel and leave it to soak, covered with some wrapping (Saran?) for 5-10 min. It will peel off easily. Ok for metal, NOT on carbon.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

They are nice bikes. I have a '95 Merckx AX frame (by Litespeed). Beautiful quality.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, I used acetone and it worked perfect/easy.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice bike! Looks very much like my Tuscany (I need to get enough posts to put some pictures up). You have any more pics of your Litespeed?

Edit: Can now post pics and just did in the Litespeed Photo Album


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice Tuscany! Those look like 99 decals to me, I just sold a 99 Natchez, to many bikes and couldn't keep it and the classic, I went back and forth on which to sell and ended up keeping the classic, I'll take some better pics, I have a dura ace 9 spd drivetrain I want to put on and I need to get the new decals on the down tubes


----------



## esampera (Jul 18, 2012)

*ultegra configuration and group year*

MDN
I have a 95 Lightspeed classic as well - i am trying to upgrade the components and i read that you are using the 6700 - did you have any challenges in upgrading this bike to this ultra group - e.g. rear hub fitting in the rear bike brackets etc?
what year group is this on your bike...?
any insights you can give me on how and when you upgraded will be helpful

thank you 
Ernie


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice! I got a 99 Classic of eBay a few years ago. Had S&S couplers put on and use mainly for travel but often build it up at home cause love the ride.:thumbup:


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

esampera said:


> MDN
> I have a 95 Lightspeed classic as well - i am trying to upgrade the components and i read that you are using the 6700 - did you have any challenges in upgrading this bike to this ultra group - e.g. rear hub fitting in the rear bike brackets etc?
> what year group is this on your bike...?
> any insights you can give me on how and when you upgraded will be helpful
> ...


Hey Ernie, no issues with any modern upgrades, that was a mistake on 6700, it was actually ultegra 9spd 6500, but I also had dura ace 7800 on it and it's current configuration is 2011 SRAM FORCE 10spd.. Which is my preference 
I also use a modern 1-1/8" stem also with a 1" to 1-1/8" stem adapter with a 1" ritchey carbon thread less fork

Here is a current pic.


----------

